# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Kënga Arvanite!

## flory80

Unë desha të hapja një temë për këtë pjesë të harruar të kombit Shqiptarë.
Arvanitët!
Do tu lutesha të gjithë juve që keni këngë dhe pjesë të folklorit të tyre të vjetër ti sillni në këtë temë dhe të gjithë së bashku të japim kontributin tonë modest në kultivimin dhe ruajtjen e këtyre perlave Shqiptare.
Si fillim unë do tu thosha se unë kam shumë këngë Arvanite dhe kam filluar ti hedh në internet. Për shembull në Youtube.
Fillimisht po ju sjell këtë video që kam bërë shpejt e shpejt me një këngë që unë e kam shumë për zemër.

Kënga titullohet *"A na vinë nga Panigjiri"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXowDFyMvYE

----------


## flory80

Një këngë tjetër është *"Greu moj nuse të të shomë"*

Një këngë dasme Arvanite!




(të më falin moderatorët e Forumit për videot por është e vetmja mënyrë, me të cilën mund ti sillja)

----------


## sulioti

eshte nje shqiptar arberesh i greqis qe e kam shume perzemer dhe kendon ca kenge te bukura ne you tube kerkoni ne you tube topgunfe e ka ven emrin aty.

----------


## flory80

Unë kam rreth 150 këngë të vjetra Arvanite. Dhe do ti publikoj të gjitha dal nga dal!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## flory80

Ja dhe një tjetër që sapo e hodha shpejt e shpejt.
Më duhet të shpjegoj dhe një herë:
Arsyeja pse po i vendos videot këtu është se është e vetmja mënyre që mund ti sjell këngët në forum.

Kjo është kënga më e famshme Arvanite.
Amaneti i Arvanitasve të dikurshëm!

Arvanite të këdoni
Gluhënë të mos harroi...

----------


## sulioti

kure degjoj kenge arvanite ndjej nje kenaqesi te vecante me pelqejne jasht mase o flori si do i behet te mi nisesh ato kenget arvanite qe ke ti ?ose me thuaj se ku mund ti gjej ti shkarkoj

----------


## flory80

Më jep ca kohë se kam një projekt të vogël, do ti hedh të gjitha në web. Për ti shkarkuar, që të mund ti shkarkojnë të gjithë dhe në këtë mënyrë të shpëtojnë sepse janë drejt zhdukjes

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Më jep ca kohë se kam një projekt të vogël, do ti hedh të gjitha në web. Për ti shkarkuar, që të mund ti shkarkojnë të gjithë dhe në këtë mënyrë të shpëtojnë sepse janë drejt zhdukjes



Mirepo ta mbashe fjalen e dhene,se tani te presim me padurim.

Dhe nje lutje tjeter e kam.Pasi qe vet egzekutoj ne disa instrumente,kendoj disa nga kenget arvanite me deshire.Edhe te tjeret qe me degjojne jan gjithmone kendshem te befasuar.Ne kete drejtim kam nje problem te vogel.Shumicen e kengeve nuk mund ti shqiptoj(ti kuptoj).Nese ke mundesi te shkruash ndonje tekst te ketyre kengeve do te beje nje pune shume te madhe.

Te pershendes dhe te falenderoj!

Me respekt :ngerdheshje: aja-GONI

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Flori80, te lumshin duart.
Na gezove, simbas premtimit, presim te tjera kenge arvanitase.

----------


## flory80

> Shumicen e kengeve nuk mund ti shqiptoj(ti kuptoj).Nese ke mundesi te shkruash ndonje tekst te ketyre kengeve do te beje nje pune shume te madhe


Vetëm oreks të kesh Daja-GONI se ajo është punë që rregullohet.
Cilën këngë do nga këto që kam publikuar deri tani dhe ta Shqipëroj unë me një herë.
Kjo është dhe ideja ime, që këngët të fillojnë të këndohen nga njerëzit dhe të mbeten në memorjen e Kombit, sepse janë drejt zhdukjes.
Por unë do tu bëja thirrje të gjithë atyre që punojnë me muzikën Arvanite apo Arbëreshe të jenë të kujdesshëm dhe të mos largohen nga origjinali sepse në këtë mënyre humbasim disa thesare të paçmuara!





> -arbereshi_niko-
> Flori80, te lumshin duart.
> Na gezove, simbas premtimit, presim te tjera kenge arvanitase.



Do mundohem ti vendos sa më shpejtë arbereshi_niko!
Faleminderit

----------


## flory80

Në lidhje me këngën e parë *Ana vin ga Panagjiri*

Ana vin* ga* Panigjiri*
Portokale nxirr ga gjiri

Ana vin ga Rimokastra
Portokale nxirr ga trasta

Ana vin ga Kapohori*
i shërben ai misofori*

Ana vin ga maletë
Të martonet faletë* 

Po të vin poshtë ga hora
Do martonenj njora-njora

..............
Kënga bën fjalë për një vajzë që quhet Ana

Vin* - Vjen, dialekti Arvanit siç duket nuk e ka njohur evoluimin e gjuhës dhe ruan format e pandryshuara të foljes që fliteshin në mesjetë. Kështu ndodh dhe me foljen "Vijë" ku forma është e pandryshueshme në të gjitha kohët d.m.th "Vin"

Ga* - Nga

Panigjiri - Festë e madhe

Kapohori* - Fusha, vëndet e ulëta. Banorët e fushave në dialektin Arvanit quhen Kapohoriot. Po ta zbërthejmë si fjalë kemi një bashkim fjalësh, Kapo-Horiot, gjë që për mendimin tim ka të bëjë me, fshatar nga fusha pasi Hora i thonë fshatit.

Misofori* - Shërbëtor me pagesë

Faletë* - Lutet

Hora - Fshati 


Këto janë informacionet që kam mundur të mbledh. Shumë fjalë janë shkrirë me fjalët greke dhe janë të vështira për tu kuptuar. 
Unë nuk di Greqisht, prandaj unë lus çdo njërin që ka informacion të ndihmoj për Shqipërimin e fjalëve të veçanta
Ju Faleminderit!

----------


## EDLIN

Pune e bukur Flori....
Po munde hidh edhe tekstet.

----------


## arbereshi_niko

Flory80, shpresoj te mos te ngele hatri..., pasi kam dashur vetem te pasuroj kete teme, ku ne pershtatje me temen, pa dashur "kaperceva" detet Adriatik dhe Jon :Lulja3: 
Ketu jane postuar kenge te arvanitasve, por qe lehte mund te konsiderohen si edhe arbereshet, pasi me fort akoma, keta te fundit ishin aq larg Atdheut dhe megjithe ate; ruajten gjuhen,kulturen,kostumet dhe çdo gje qe i dallon ne menyre te pakundershtueshme etnikisht.
Mendova ta bej ketu kete postim, pasi me duket e pershtateshme keshtu, tema eshte e njejte.



Traditat edhe pse kane kaluar 500-vjete, nuk i kane harruar, shiko kostumet popullore sa te bukura dhe sa me fantazi




Shikoni sa bukur flasin shqipen edhe sot e kesaj dite!



Versioni me original I kenges lule lule, kopile=vajze , menyra e te folurit nder arberesh.



Te tjera kenge  - O moj e bukura More  ( e perpunuar klasike )








Dokumentare origjinal ne shqip, te vitit 1965 ( versioni origjinal moj e bukura More  pjesa 2)

----------


## Daja-GONI

[QUOTE=flory80;2104847]Vetëm oreks të kesh Daja-GONI se ajo është punë që rregullohet.
Cilën këngë do nga këto që kam publikuar deri tani dhe ta Shqipëroj unë me një herë.
Kjo është dhe ideja ime, që këngët të fillojnë të këndohen nga njerëzit dhe të mbeten në memorjen e Kombit, sepse janë drejt zhdukjes.
Por unë do tu bëja thirrje të gjithë atyre që punojnë me muzikën Arvanite apo Arbëreshe të jenë të kujdesshëm dhe të mos largohen nga origjinali sepse në këtë mënyre humbasim disa thesare të paçmuara!


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Oreksi per melosin tone te vjeter sa vjen e shtohet,Qe nga viti 1989 e deri me sot.
Kenget te cilat i kendoj jan:
Tre papor
Lice moj lice
Do ta pres kocidhen
...laheshe kriheshe
Qajta bucene
Ndersa kenget te cilat me deshire te nadhe do ti kisha kenduar por qe nuk i kuptoj jan:
Une jam nje vllahe
Kenga e Kostandinit,mirepo edhe gjithe ato kenge nga albumi i Thanas Moraitit.

Te lutem shume nese ke mundesi ti " shqiperosh" keto me larte.Do me kishe bere nje ndere shume te madh.

Dhe dua te te them me kete rast se je duke bere nje pune shume te vlefshme.

Te falemnderit nga zemra!

----------


## flory80

> kenget te cilat me deshire te nadhe do ti kisha kenduar por qe nuk i kuptoj jan:
> Une jam nje vllahe
> Kenga e Kostandinit,mirepo edhe gjithe ato kenge nga albumi i Thanas Moraitit.
> Te lutem shume nese ke mundesi ti " shqiperosh" keto me larte.Do me kishe bere nje ndere shume te madh


Me patjetër! Por nuk të premtoj një afat kohor, sepse unë këtë punë e bëj me ndihmën e disa miqëve të mi Arvanit, kështu që nuk varet vetëm nga unë  :shkelje syri:

----------


## flory80

Posaçërisht për *Daja-GONI*!

*U jam një Vlahe bukurë*







U jam një vlahe bukurë
Një vlahe penemene
Çë kam një miljë delietë
Dhe pesëqindë dhitë
Ulku të hai delietë
Çakau të hai dhitë
Nisem dhe vete në Janin
Vete n'oda të beut
Mirë e mirë
Mirserdhe vlahëzë!

Penemene = E njohur, e shquar

----------


## genti1972

bravo cuna .kjo gje qe beni ,une mund ta krahasoj me epoken e rilindjes .
mos kujtoni se ja fus kot ,per mua kombi shqiptar po kalon nje epoke qe fare mire mund te quhej RILINDJA E DYTE . [AH SIKUR TI KISHIM POLITIKANET SA GJYSMA JUAJ ] .
une kuptoj greqisht , po s'kuptuat ndonje fjale me thoni qe te ju ndihmoj .
suksese .

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Posaçërisht për *Daja-GONI*!
> 
> *U jam një Vlahe bukurë*
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1-wWgZioEU
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nje miljon here, te falemnderit.

----------


## flory80

Mua më mbrekullon dialekti i tyre që tingëllon sikur vjen nga thellësia e shekujve!

----------


## flory80

> bravo cuna .kjo gje qe beni ,une mund ta krahasoj me epoken e rilindjes .
> mos kujtoni se ja fus kot ,per mua kombi shqiptar po kalon nje epoke qe fare mire mund te quhej RILINDJA E DYTE . [AH SIKUR TI KISHIM POLITIKANET SA GJYSMA JUAJ ] .
> une kuptoj greqisht , po s'kuptuat ndonje fjale me thoni qe te ju ndihmoj .
> suksese .



Unë gjithsesi të falenderoj, edhe pse nuk kamë bërë asgjë.
Por për të qënë realist një gjë është për tu theksuar, se ndërgjegja Kombëtare ka filluar të funksionoj, dhe po të vëresh përqark e ndjen lehtë.
Për sa u përket Arvanitëve unë do të thosha se Grekët janë munduar shumë ti asimilojnë dhe ja kanë arritur qëllimit deri diku, por në vitet e fundit llogaritë i kishin bërë pa hanxhiun, sepse atëherë kur ata menduan se emigrantët Shqiptarë do të krijonin hendekun e madh, dhe do të dilnin në pah ndryshimet e mëdha mes Shqiptarëve dhe Arvanitëve, ndodhi pikërisht e kundërta. Arvanitët kanë filluar të ndërgjegjëshen.
Gjithashtu nga ana gjuhësore unë do të sillja një shembull.
Po të dëgjosh këngët e Thanas Moraitit të regjistruara në vitet 1985 dhe këngët Arvanite të pas 2000 vëren  një ndryshim në theks dhe shqiptimin e fjalëve.
Unë do tu bëja thirrje të gjithëve atyre që kanë mundësi, të mbledhin sa më shumë këngë dhe materjale kulturore Arvanitase, dhe ti publikojnë në çdo vend ku është e mundur. Deri sa këto këngë të fiksohen në memorjen e popullit.
Unë shpresoj që këto këngë të fillojnë të bëhen pjesë e festivaleve të fëmijëve sepse nga aty duhet filluar.

----------

